

A different kind of link sharing for programmers (weekend project), realtime - dhaivatpandya
http://dhaivat.webfactional.com/

======
dhaivatpandya
This was a weekend project for me, done in about 3 hours, and I'm still fixing
a few bugs, but, here it is.

Basically, I really love Hacker News, but, because there is a login and other
such restrictions, a lot of content gets filtered and downvoted so I never see
it, and I wanted something that would be almost too free to be useful, but, I
did it anyway.

And, being realtime is really cool so I can have it on another monitor while
working and not have to keep refreshing, and I also wanted to do it 'cause I
wanted to do a realtime app with Flask (<http://flask.pocoo.org/>)

